#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-02
<Pandi3a> hi all
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, Pandi3a, how may I help you?
<Azzedine> hi evry one
<kikirikou> is there no live hangout now ?
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> kikirikou: the discussion is in #ubuntu-discuss
<DevoKun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-product-launch-omg-google-hangout
<nicandris> hi there. Nicandros Nic from Cyprus
<nicandris> c-3po voice is intentional?
<nicandris> :P
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-03
<chaslinux> Hi all! Charles, Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. @ work (Computer Recycling).
<tuxkalle_> What Display Server does the Phone OS use (Xorg)?
<tuxkalle_> Will the phone OS be compatible with all my standard Linux Programs?
<tuxkalle_> Will I have a Root Shell and be able to use apt-get and have access to the reposed I currently use?
<tuxkalle_>  Will I be able to develop with Python and use things like GTK and PyGame?
<craigbass1976> I was wondering that too, or if the phone companies would be like they are now
<craigbass1976> with android and ios
<craigbass1976> Fah, gtg.  I'm at work...
<gymnastics> QUESTION: when is going RO
<gymnastics> sorry
<gymnastics> QUESTION: when is ROM going to be published ? :)
<tuxkalle_> #question What Display Server does the Phone OS use (Xorg)?
<apt-get_install> i ask the same question as before; recently, the search results in Dash is sended to Amazon. I don't care how encryped the information is, it is still my private searches. Can I be sure that NO INFOMATION at all is sednded to Amazon or any third parties if I turn off logging in the System Setting, or must I log my own outgoing traffic?
<imthk2> QUESTION: with ubuntu phone using QT do you plan to move away from gnome/gtk on the desktop?
<gymnastics> appreciate that :)
<tuxkalle_> #QUESTION  Will the phone OS be compatible with all my standard Linux Programs?
<TonyNoOne> Why? Why make an announcement now for a phone build that is so far out? How are we to stay excited?
<cielak> QUESTION: are there (already) any plans concerning root access limitations for Ubuntu Phone OS? I mean tricks similar to what may be observed on Android, where you need to grant yourself root access in order to modify OS's core components, which voids warranty - this makes sense as it is a way to prevent users from screwing up system stuff., but results in the OS not being completely *open*, as some things can't be done by any application, and
<cielak>  need to be done by something build-in into OS instead. Are there plans to keep Ubuntu Phone open in this matter, or will mobile manufacturers/vendors be able to lock down the phone by limiting root access?
<sepisoad> QUESTION: Will "ubuntu phone" Image be available for Nexus 7 or 10?
<alpha> Why do we need Ubuntu OS on phones? What's the problem with Android / Ubuntu for Android?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Proprietary drivers vs open graphics drivers in Ubuntu? (security, bugs, stability, gaming)
<tuxkalle_> 3.Will I have a Root Shell and be able to use apt-get and have access to the reposed I currently use?
<tuxkalle_> Will I be able to develop with Python and use things like GTK and PyGame?
<JoseeAntonioR> if you guys have any questions, make sure to ask
<Dan-S> Safe to assume their will be a really cool Guitar App available for Ubuntu Phone? :D
<rjp> is the phone os also using the nux toolkit? or is it something else?
<inetpro> is there someone who will provide a summary of the Q&A afterwards, many people like me do not have unlimited bandwidth available to watch videos
<zubozrout> How long is Ubuntu Phone in development and how many of Canonical employees knew about it? Thanks :)
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Any thoughts about Zorin OS?
<cielak> thanks a lot, jono!
<alpha> QUESTION: Why do we need Ubuntu OS on phones? What's the problem with Android / Ubuntu for Android?
<popey> alpha: choice \o/
<fibercode> When developing native applications for the phone, will there be any API's available like Google Maps? Or we will have to use Open Street Maps, etc.?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I'll do it, we'll talk about that later :)
<popey> jono: we have started adding FAQs to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone
<TonyNoOne> QUESTION: Why, Jono? Why make the phone announcement now when release is so far out? Will developer builds be made available early?
<beardofomens> QUESTION: qml needs a c++ application compiled to use it? will be possible to write app in just QML with no c++?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: What do you think about closed source software (games, Skype, etc) on an open system, like GNU/Linux? (The idea behind Linux is the power of a completely open system)
<sepisoad_> QUESTION: Is there any plan to make Qt applications look native under ubuntu desktop, as an example Ubuntu On Client which was written in Qt looks exteremly ugly!
<imthk2> QUESTION: How many employees are working for canonical?
<Guest40781> Why everyone is building mobile OS? Google, Mozilla and now ubuntu?
<chris___> Did he say anything about apps in Ubuntu phone? Is it going to be compatible with existing apps from android ? Thanks
<Deluxo> QUESTION: I've read that the min. requirements for Ubuntu phone is ARM9. Since ARM is listed by ARMv1-8, so which one is it? I have a phone with ARMv7. Will it support Ubuntu OS on my phone?
<zubozrout> QUESTION: How long is Ubuntu Phone in development and how many of Canonical employees knew about it? "I already posted this, but with no question prefix, sorry" Thanks :)
<chaslinux> Would be really nice to have kino re-written to use pulseaudio or a new sound system.. not trivial though.
<rjp> QUESTION: What about Vala?
<imthk2> QUESTION: Which browser is installed by default on the ubuntu phone?
<Guest45897> Question: Would Ubuntu for phone have in app advertisements like in Android which is good for developers to monetize their apps?
<j15h> Question: Will it be possible to write an app with python ?
<barefootCourier> is there any news from the battery life and memory focused work on the Nexus 7? excited to see ubuntu improve in this area
<chris___>  QUESTION: Sorry if I didn't hear this earlier but what about apps from android etc. Should developers create new apps for ubuntu phone? Do you believe that there's gonna be enough dev supporters for new apps? Thanks
<fibercode> QUESTION: A mobile OS lives and dies on the abundance of well designed and useful applications. Does Canonical have any plans to provide useful API's for developing native applications, like Google Maps, in-app billing, etc.?
<tuxkalle_> #question Do you know witch kernel 13.04 most likely will run? Thanks for great answer earyer:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Dan-S asked: Safe to assume their will be a really cool Guitar App available for Ubuntu Phone? :D
<apt-get_install> tuxkalle_: 3.5.x
 * j15h thinks Android 4.0> Holo UI is better than iOS UI
<nicocarbone> (Question) It appears Valve is building a linux "SteamBox" gaming console. Is Canonical somehow involved in this project?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will the speed in Unity improve? Will Unity 2D come back?
<nicocarbone> (Question) Is there a possibility to have an Ubuntu Phone ISO for already launched, and popular, phones like Galaxy S3 or Note II?
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: barefootCourier asked: is there any news from the battery life and memory focused work on the Nexus 7? excited to see ubuntu improve in this area
<sam_> question:you said earlier python has performance enhancements. how come on getting started with ubuntu developement states "We recommend using Python and GTK to create applications for Ubuntu"...will QML be coming to ubuntu desktop as a recommended language to develop with?
<hippyjake> Q; can I get a terminal in the new phone os?
<chris___>  QUESTION: Thanks for previous answer. Is there a simulator available so we can start developing and testing apps? If no, when will it be available? Thanks
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will a sandboxing software, like Sandboxie (to Windows) come to Linux, so you can run software in different sandboxies? It would be really useful to have.
<j15h> QUESTION: Android (Google) has some UI design guidelines. Is canonical planning to come up with something similiar ?
<ErvisTusha> Q: Ubuntu Phone looks good and practical but what Artificial Intelligence like Siri or Google Voice ?
<cielak> j15h: +1 for your question
<rjp> QUESTION: How is the phone os gonna handle swipe in an application that require left/right swipes like a book reader app? will it "confused" between a system swipe or an application swipe?
<alpha> QUESTION: Why we don't have "create installation disk" button in Ubuntu? So that there is no need to download it.
<AlanBell> QUESTION: what is that drink?
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: sam_ asked: you said earlier python has performance enhancements. how come on getting started with ubuntu developement states "We recommend using Python and GTK to create applications for Ubuntu"...will QML be coming to ubuntu desktop as a recommended language to develop with?
<sakuramboo> QUESTION: Any chance on getting the Preview feature in dash to be backported to 12.04?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu comes with ANY closed source by default?
<chaslinux> Really haven't found a good ieee1394 app. that would let me rewind/ff from the software. Used to be kino for me, but it hasn't worked well since pulseaudio.
<werewolves> QUESTION: Do you consider the "swipe from the sides" model to be discoverable?  As in a new user, who is expecting some kind of prompt or visual cue, how do they know what to do, etc.?
<Nexuus> Hi Jono.  One item spoken about with Android is fragmentation.  Is there any concern from Canonical's perspective regarding fragmentation once device manufacturers start working with the platform?
<loro11> QUESTION:What can we expect on ubuntu 13.04, seen on the "mobile" Ubuntu?
<j15h> QUESTION: Why my question is not answering!! Am I blocked/muted. "Android (Google) has some UI design guidelines. Is canonical planning to come up with something similiar ?"
<ErvisTusha> Im mean "real" AI not just command voice anyway I suggest to merger Ubuntu Software Center with Dash Home
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: is that a penguins band in your t-shirt?
<robin-gloster1> j15h: i think he just missed it
<JoseeAntonioR> j15h: yes, sorry, he missed it. you're not quieted :)
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: What do you think about my nickname? :)
<j15h> thanks!
<nicocarbone> Question: How will updates to Ubuntu Phone will be handled? Will there be an Ubuntu Phone LTS, for example? An will go through the carriers?
<popey> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Phone ship with media preinstalled, perhaps some Severed Fifth?
<j15h> QUESTION: What about Root permission ?
<Bas_> QUESTION: Can I download an image for my nexus 7?
<popey> j15h: that was answered earlier
<vib> What's the selling point of Ubuntu Phones for regular users, to convince them from switching from ecosystem rich OSes to a new one? Is it just the new clean UI? Or is Ubuntu Phone supposed to be just for linux enthusiasts?
<j15h> ok popey
<robin-gloster1> QUESTION: why is http://www.severedfifth.com/ down?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: When will btrfs come to Ubuntu, before 2020?
<gymnastics> QUESTION: Will be apps able to integrate with U1 (sync with desktop)?
<marcoceppi> Heh, sounds like a familiar error ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: vib asked: What's the selling point of Ubuntu Phones for regular users, to convince them from switching from ecosystem rich OSes to a new one? Is it just the new clean UI? Or is Ubuntu Phone supposed to be just for linux enthusiasts?
<nicocarbone> Question: Without a JVM, how will the different architectures (ARM vs x86) will be handled by the apps?
<popey> nicocarbone: we have build infrastructure to build packages for x86 and arm
<sam_> QUESTION: are there plans to make a utility to convert ubuntu phone apps to java or objective c? for devs who want to hit all major platforms?
<gymnastics> QUESTION: as far as I know, U1DB struggles with collisions, how will be this solved? (by platform or each developer)
<gymnastics> thanks :)
<zubozrout> QUESTION: Hum much will Ubuntu Phone influence the development of Ubuntu Desktop? I would love to see some of the Phone features on desktop :) Thx
<j15h> QUESTION: When will be Ubuntu "Mobile" App showdown ?
<brejoc> QUESTION: will ubuntu phone run the same background tasks (cron jobs, daemons etc) as the desktop ubuntu or is that seperated?
<android-rocks> jono: I love android
<j15h> QUESTION: Have you used Android 4.0 and above ? (/me thinks HOLO UI is better than iOS)
<sandy__> my wife wants one now.
<alpha> QUESTION: I think the default pdf document reader in Ubuntu is not as good as Foxit on windows. Is there a possibility of making it as good? [Not sure if this is a proper question here]
<Nexuus> I am a fan of android (have a GNex right now), but must say that I'd be lying if I wasn't excited about this.  I've been on Ubuntu since the Warty days.
<apt-get_install> alpha: u mean evince?
<alpha> @apt-get yeah
<AlanBell> if people want to add these questions and answers (interesting ones) to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone that would be rather cool
<[Ch4m3l30n]> jono: Thanks for your time. I only caught the last half since I was stuck working.
<[Ch4m3l30n]> I, for one, love both Android & Ubuntu and would be glad to be able to choose (dual boot?) which I want to run on my device just as I can choose which Operating System I run on my PCs.
<android-rocks> jono: any plans to port Android's Dalvik VM to Ubuntu for phones?
<fibercode> QUESTION: Have you ever used a Nexus phone (like Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4) with ICS? If so, how can you claim the interface is not beautiful and polished?
<apt-get_install> alpha: isnt foxit for linux too?
<j15h> QUESTION: a 'java' friend of mine told me that. App developer documentation links in ubuntu.com is broken
<android-rocks> jono: so developers could more easily port apps to Ubuntu
<nicocarbone> Thanks for this hangout! This is the kind of things that make Ubuntu really open, and differenciates it from other OSs!
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: What's your Twitter?
<popey> apt-get_install: @jonobacon
<hippyjake> bye!
<barefootCourier> thanks for the hangout!
<apt-get_install> popey: thanks
<fibercode> Thank you!
<apt-get_install> :)
<alpha> thanks
<popey> np
<JoseeAntonioR> for those who are still here, make sure to subscribe to ubuntuonair in youtube for future sessions updates :)
<gauntface> Hey Jono, will the mobile & TV source be open sourced for hackers to bring to other devices or will it rely on partnerships between OEMs and Canonical
<gauntface> Question: Hey Jono, is the plan to open source Ubuntu for mobile and TV as well as the desktop and although developers to bring it to a range of devices or will it be up to canonical to create partnerships and allow OEMS to launch devices?
<AlanBell> gauntface: it isn't live now
<gauntface> argh - my bad - should have paid more attention, thanks
<sammy456> hi
<sammy456> why ubuntu does  not have widgets just like Kubuntu?
<sammy456> QUESTION why ubuntu does  not have widgets just like Kubuntu
<AlanBell> sammy456: it isn't live now
<chriscush765> allo
<chriscush765> is their going to be an android tablet version?
<chriscush765> oh
<chriscush765> their done
<chriscush765> ?
<chriscush765> i think
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-04
<barrypasspeas> ubuntu phone to run steam client?
<alcatel> hello
<ba7a7chy> is this Live now ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ba7a7chy: nope, will be live again on the 16th
<ba7a7chy> ok thanks :) just got the google+ notification now :(
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-05
<Joeman1> Greetings
<Joeman1> QUESTION: When can I buy an Ubuntu phone? :-D
<JoseeAntonioR> Joeman1: it's not live now, will be back live on the 16th
<Joeman1> Oh, hehe... OK thanks!
<bradstar> acceptance yayx10>
<JoseeAntonioR> bradstar: pardon?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<svmldon> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-06
<zombie007> how to install the latest adobe player in ubuntu 12.10
<JoseeAntonioR> zombie007: You can get support in #ubuntu
<zombie007> i just downloaded ubuntu 12.10 and when i am trying to play videos in Miro , i always get a message to update to the latest Adobe flash player
<JoseeAntonioR> zombie007: Again, you can get support in #ubuntu. This is not a support channel, as the topic states
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-02
<gabriel> hi
<gabriel> hi everyone
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-30
<Guest60675> Is there an official Ubuntu phone that can be purchased.
<k1l> there will be on February
<Guest60675> Are we still looking purchasing one of the supported phones. Then start a porting process?  If there was a phone to choose what would the best phone to choose.
<pheature> Sorry I dropped out for some reasons
<pheature> Reason.
<pheature> I was asking about the best supported phone to use as a poorest device.
<pheature> Ported.* auto correct..sorry
<k1l> nexus4 is the dev device. see #ubuntu-touch topic for more on how to install
<pheature> Thank you, how is it for dogfooding?
<Guest74623> Question : how can i configure my hdmi tv configuration to eork properly and where can i find if any driver is left uninstalked ?
<Guest74623> what is counterpart of device manager in Ubuntu as we have in windows
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-04
<Ohm-Thailand> Hello
<Ohm-Thailand> Can I use Ububtu on SUN Sparc T4?
<jef_> hello everyone
<jef_> ti's pleasure to be here
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-05
<yahn> afternoon gents
<yahn> when it the next ubuntu on air? The google calendar link isn't showing anything.
<yahn> it=is
<jose> we'll schedule sessions on the calendar as soon as we have the dates
<yahn> cool, thanks jose
<dpm> yahn, jose, we've got the first community team Q&A of the year planned for today at the usual time
<dpm> and a happy new year, btw :)
<yahn> I'll be looking out for it
<dpm> cool
<yahn> and a happy new year to you too dpm
<dpm> thanks :)
<pavakatubuntu> will there be a session today?
<pavakatubuntu> exit
<dholbach> yes, session starts in 4 mins! :)
<mhall119> hi everyone, we're both finishing up another call, will start shortly
<mhall119> can anyone see  us?
<davidcalle> Hi everyone o/
<Sean__> Yes
<dragonbite> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!
<yahn> happy new year!
<just_visiting> \quit
<Misbah> \quit
<dragonbite> cool.. hearing about Dell with Ubuntu should be interesting
<dragonbite> attendance is free, but travel is a killer! :)
<abu> and I just left my Dell and bought MSi
<yahn> what did I just miss gents?
<yahn> regarding Dell and Ubuntu
<mhall119> ask questions here starting with QUESTION
<yahn> QUESTION: Is there anything you can share about the forthcoming BQ convergence device?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will we see any of the optimizations made from the phone in 16.04 (i.e. power management)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Related to Dell offering Ubuntu on their computers, what about their touch-screen devices?  Is Ubuntu offered on those, are there plans to include them and would be any different than desktop Ubuntu (touch?)
<aresminos> QUESTION: Will we see any new updates to WebApp Container?
<yahn> QUESTION: Have any OEM's beside BQ and Meizu shown interest in Ubuntu for mobiles recently?
<Knightmare> From the phone to the desktop
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How was your holidays?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: :)
<dragonbite> hey CWG!
<yahn> QUESTION: What would you both personally like to see in 2016 from the Ubuntu community?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mhall119 :D dragonbite heyaa
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any new updates planned for ureadit? :)
<dragonbite> thanks!
<Knightmare> QUESTION: At CES this year there are quite a few manufacturers who are offering monitors with type-c usb connectors(for MS Continuum). Can Ubuntu/Canonical take advantage of this for their convergence platform?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any plans to make the notifications more dynamic? Will there be the ability to choose to download a podcast on podbird via the notification?
<yahn> QUESTION: If Ubuntu for mobile devices fails to gain traction, what kind of ramifications will this have for Ubuntu on the desktop? Would Canonical abandon personal computing and focus on the enterprise exclusively?
<dragonbite> TRUE THAT!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Any secrets that youre not suppose to talk about related to ubuntu phone youd like to talk about? And what are they? ;P
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will we ever see jono on one of these Q&A's again ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> 👍
<aresminos> Yeah, that was me :)
<yahn> QUESTION: Is there a chance that Ubuntu for Android will see development again? Or would this cut into the potential market for 'pure' convergent Ubuntu devices?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what features are you excited for in the near future?
<aresminos> QUESTION: When will we see Ubuntu switch on snappy?
<yahn> I showed interest! :P
<Homepcgamer> I know that it can be a recursive question... but anyway I had to make it... QUESTION: Are there any chance to have Whatsapp in the Ubuntu Phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If the new bq is a hover board how are we suppose to use our phone while hovering? Is this a safety thing and will there be other stuff such as bq rollerscates with Ubuntu?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will we be able to install UT apps in 16.04/16.10?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are the new unity 8 designs?
<aresminos> QUESTION: Can the design team or maybe you share those design ideas?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What do you think of the google code-in contest ? And will we see Ubuntu creating tasks for other similar contests in the future ? As we have seen many new contributors to various projects :-)
<yahn> QUESTION: What are your opinions about stricter quality control on the Ubuntu app store (desktop and mobile)?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What apps does ubuntu need to be more competitive with Android and Ios?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think SteamOS makes Ubuntu vastly more apealing?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update on the ad-on chat/messaging app?
<DanChapman> +1 for gsoc
<yahn> QUESTION: Will we see a refreshed icon set/theme for Unity 7 in 16.04?
<chitta2019_> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Anything else getting revamped design wise?
<yahn> I've noticed a lot of what I would consider 'junk' apps, simple links to mobile sites on the Ubuntu mobile store masquerading as proper applications
<aresminos> I would rather have FTP client than whatsup
<yahn> and things like 'zhackers' being featured prominently on the Ubuntu desktop store
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Does canonical plan to move more away from google to more open source solutions with being both an open source OS and because Open Source apps can come to Ubuntu Phone while google apps not so much.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: XMPP?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Do you see Ubuntu becoming the Windows of the linux world?
<aresminos> you can install LAMP easily
<aresminos> also MEAN and METEOR and it works really nice
<aresminos> ups xmpp not xamp xd
<yahn> mhall119, does that clarify what I meant in the question earlier?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you expect in OTA 10?
<mhall119> yahn: yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: will unity8 be as customisable as Unity7
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Post covergence, what do you think the canonical workforce distribution will be like? (i.e. more cloud,personal,mobile focused?)
<yahn> mhall119, thanks that answers my question
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will we ever be able to choose the apps to go at the top of the app dash (via the UI)
<aresminos> make an adblocker for webapp containers webview and it won't be junk
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is/will there a scope that shows your web browser bookmarks ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Mycroft phone update?
<justCarakas> QUESTION it is 2016 now, when can we expect the new BQ phone, Windows is getting a lot of news with continuum. And there will be soon a phone with it from acer with a dock and stuff
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Unity 8 background updates, I heard that was a posibility to come back a little bit ago but no information about it sincr
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Currently anyone can post a 'banking' webapp and point it to a 'bad' website, will authors/apps have the ability to become verified and get a tick next to them, like other services ?
<davidcalle> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww08-2016
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How will desktop apps come to unity8? Will canonical go out and snappy a ton of deb apps or will that be more up to developers and how will canonical make the transition from unity 7 to unity 8 easier?
<yahn> QUESTION: When can we reasonably expect an Ubuntu release with rolling end-user applcations? Why does Firefox receive rolling updates on Ubuntu today but not software like LibreOffice etc?
<ahayzen> :-)
<justCarakas> QUESTION any update on multiple google calendars on the phone from the same account? I can't find the bug anymore and I tought it was targeted for OTA-9
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Where do you draw the line between what should be a core feature of UT and what should be a plugin/app?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can I expect a Ubuntu steam console download a game, gice my phone an update, ask my ubuntu fridge if it has said soda, tell my ubuntu hoverboard to go to the fridge grab the drink then bring it to the ubuntu console while impressing people ouside with an ubuntu robot that can dribble backet balls with mad skillz?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Since Valve loves ubuntu why arent they making an Ubuntu Steam Scope for featured games and specials etcL
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: nokia did some gps thing for Ubuntu Phones, when is the Nokia Ubuntu Phone?
<Elliyas> JOIN
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 just so you can choose your background under the scopes :)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How bleeding edge will Ubuntu be using snappy? (Arch?)
<yahn> QUESTION: Has the 'Pilot
<yahn> oops
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will snappy packages work on Unity 7 ubuntu based distrobutions and debian?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What happens when there is a backwards incompatible change to something in the platform again, eg gcc5 that causes everything to need to be recomplied? As it is expected if you built against framework X that should work and not require a rebuild at a later stage.
<yahn> QUESTION: Has the 'Pilot' application for Ubuntu mobile been useful for development?
<yahn> the video Michael is talking about: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czaj0nlH2PU
<yahn> QUESTION: For David, does Ubuntu have much mindshare in France? Is it a popular operating system over there?
<yahn> wow, that's huge
<Homepcgamer> Thank you for the answers...
<yahn> thanks Michael & Merci David
<Knightmare> bye
<ahayzen> thanks davidcalle mhall119 :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> thanks for the Q&A :) been nice seeing and hearing from you again:D
<yahn> I've been so close to picking up a BQ E5 but it looks like I'm gonna have to wait for MWC
 * Dxvito slaps BOHverkill around a bit with a large fishbot
<BOHverkill> why?
<Dxvito> srry
<Dxvito> im newbie
<BOHverkill> :(
<Homepcgamer> I'm waiting for the ubuntu phone too
<jose> dpm: whoops, just read this. I'll go ahead and schedule the rest of the month then
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-06
<melmiwaberi> are
<melmiwaberi> Can't wait until 16.04 LTS!
<Midnight> When can I get an Ubuntu phone in the United States?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-09
<Narcis> hi all ! :D
<Narcis> im new here
<hacker> hi
<Guest89938> how to use my laptop internet as wifi so that i can use in my android phone
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-10
<chitta2019> ADB not responding. If you'd like to retry, then please manually kill "adb" and click 'Restart'
<chitta2019> anyone plz help
<chitta2019> the error is coming in Android Studio
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-01-03
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-01-08
<JMGL> Is there anyone in here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-01-05
<fv289> There are italian people?
<fv289> I'm only :(
